# Diarrhea after normal bowel movement



## repgreek (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have had symptoms of IBS for quite a while but only recently have begun getting diarrhea after a bowel movement. The diarrhea, of course, is preceded by unbearable pain and urgency in the lower abdomen. But the diarrhea happens after a normal morning bowel movement. Within 20-30 minutes of a normal movement, without even eating anything, I will have diarrhea that is often completely watery or flakey. Is there any explanation for this?

I recently stopped all medication because it wasn't make much if a difference with my IBS. Elavil did little to nothing, as did hyoscamine. I also stopped probiotics like Align because all they did was just make me more gassy and bloated.

I, am, however, considering returning to taking a fiber called Heather's Tummy Fiber for IBS. It's a natural fiber and is supposed to work very well. I also have Heather's peppermint tummy tea.

I don't intend to return to the gastroenterologist unless the symptoms drastically worsen. Just wanted to see what everyone else has experienced.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll do this, too. Completely normal and I think, wow, I wish it was like this every day. And 10 minutes later, I'm in there for an hour. I have no idea why. But, I have noticed that the smell is different the days that this happens and, sometimes, the normal bm will have a bit of a burn to it. For some reason, this happens just before time to leave for work and then stress kicks in. BTW, hyocyamine is for the cramping. I have the sublingual tablet and it really helps as far as the pain of cramping. It is not for the diarrhea and has no effect on that. The fiber (psyllium) is supposed to absorb the excess fluid in the bowel and expands--we ibs'ers tend to be very sensitive to any expansion in the bowel, and the gentle expansion of a bulky, soft stool helps desensitize you. Fiber didn't do anything to help me. Since you have stopped everything, I would suggest going to the beginning with foods, too. Take a week on bland, safe foods and then add one thing for a week, then another and so on. You should quickly be able to tell what helps or hurts. It may not fix the problem, but you will at least know how to get yourself back on track. Don't ignore immodium. It can make the difference between having a life and being a shut-in.


----------



## repgreek (Apr 19, 2016)

Trudyg said:


> I'll do this, too. Completely normal and I think, wow, I wish it was like this every day. And 10 minutes later, I'm in there for an hour. I have no idea why. But, I have noticed that the smell is different the days that this happens and, sometimes, the normal bm will have a bit of a burn to it. For some reason, this happens just before time to leave for work and then stress kicks in. BTW, hyocyamine is for the cramping. I have the sublingual tablet and it really helps as far as the pain of cramping. It is not for the diarrhea and has no effect on that. The fiber (psyllium) is supposed to absorb the excess fluid in the bowel and expands--we ibs'ers tend to be very sensitive to any expansion in the bowel, and the gentle expansion of a bulky, soft stool helps desensitize you. Fiber didn't do anything to help me. Since you have stopped everything, I would suggest going to the beginning with foods, too. Take a week on bland, safe foods and then add one thing for a week, then another and so on. You should quickly be able to tell what helps or hurts. It may not fix the problem, but you will at least know how to get yourself back on track. Don't ignore immodium. It can make the difference between having a life and being a shut-in.


Hi Trudy. Thank you for the advise, much appreciated.

I am aware of what hyoscamine is used for, it just doesn't work for me.

Regarding the diarrhea, it is only in the morning as of right now. My previous IBS bouts were simply gas, bloating, and cramping. I never really dealt with diarrhea or constipation. This is something very recent. I find myself constipated today and unable to use the bathroom after yesterday morning's diarrhea. Knock on wood but I haven't had issues throughout the day after the morning bouts. My stomach is just uncomfortable the rest of the day.

It's good to know that someone else also has these issues. Maybe it's my diet but I have no clue. I wish there was a damn remedy for this stuff.


----------



## Shakerhood (Jul 24, 2016)

That happens to me a lot, the first BM of the day is fairly normal but then just goes downhill from there.


----------



## gramx3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi repgeek,

Glad you posted this. Seems like this might be a common symptom of IBS-D. I too have similar issues. Once I start going, my intestines have forgotten how to stop! I usually rely on Immodium to put the brakes on.

I have just started trying peppermint oil in capsule form. Don't know if it helps yet.

Also in these forums there is a thread regarding taking calcium carbonate or phosphate for IBS-D. I am going to try that starting soon. This thread started in 2005 and there are still posts in 2016. They must be on to something! Here's the link to "Linda's Calcium Info": http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/72764-lindas-calcium-info/.

My personal opinion is that, I would not consider going one day without a bowel movement as being constipated.

Best of Luck!


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 30, 2011)

That happens to a lot of us. If you read through the site you see we mostly have all of the same symptoms and i know... Its soul crushing... And usually once it starts it's hard to stop. That's where Imodium comes in. I'm on a calcium regiment now and it is totally transformed my life. I only need Imodium for when it gets out of hand. I've tried fiber, various prescriptions, eating all different types of diets, none of it worked. None of it made me feel normal. It was always an ongoing battle, but I found this site years ago and read the calcium thread. For some reason I didn't start taking calcium until 6 months after I read the thread. It is the only thing that truly works. I don't take the calcium she recommends because it has magnesium. I take the calcium plus vitamin D. Or just regular calcium. I take upwards of 5 a day usually during the first few bites of meal. Everyone in this thread should try it. It will likely work for you and change you life. And its cheap as hell and u can get it anywhere like pharmacies CVS Walgreens most big grocery stores, Walmart..


----------



## ToYoung (Jun 24, 2016)

symbiosis said:


> That happens to a lot of us. If you read through the site you see we mostly have all of the same symptoms and i know... Its soul crushing... And usually once it starts it's hard to stop. That's where Imodium comes in. I'm on a calcium regiment now and it is totally transformed my life. I only need Imodium for when it gets out of hand. I've tried fiber, various prescriptions, eating all different types of diets, none of it worked. None of it made me feel normal. It was always an ongoing battle, but I found this site years ago and read the calcium thread. For some reason I didn't start taking calcium until 6 months after I read the thread. It is the only thing that truly works. I don't take the calcium she recommends because it has magnesium. I take the calcium plus vitamin D. Or just regular calcium. I take upwards of 5 a day usually during the first few bites of meal. Everyone in this thread should try it. It will likely work for you and change you life. And its cheap as hell and u can get it anywhere like pharmacies CVS Walgreens most big grocery stores, Walmart..


I have to know, so you take only calcium for your D and it has caused it to stop? No more D or unplesent urges to beeline to the bathroom? Exactly how long have you been taking the calcium?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

For many people, calcium can work for a short time or an extended time. For me, it does nothing. I take 4-6 imodium every day and still have diarrhea. It really all depends on the severity of your IBS because we are all so different.


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 30, 2011)

ToYoung said:


> I have to know, so you take only calcium for your D and it has caused it to stop? No more D or unplesent urges to beeline to the bathroom? Exactly how long have you been taking the calcium?


yes i only take calcium ONLY for my D. yes it makes it 1000x easier to deal with. Lindas thread changed my life, i joined this forum in 2011 when i was at my worst and exhausted all other options. So i've been taking calcium 3-5 times a day for lets say 5 or so years. before i took calcium it was nearly constant D and i had to be very selective about what i ate, where i went (was there a bathroom? and i absolutely dreaded public rest rooms), i always felt uneasy, always needed to go and was worried about an accident and i was 20 years old!! it was like living in a nightmare. Ok so fast forward 5 years, its not 100% all the time. but let me tell you its 1000x better. i can eat and drink nearly anything i want, whenever i want and dont have to worry. i always keep calcium and imodium on me. i take imodium like two-three times a month when it gets bad, because it STILL gets bad but its totally manageable now with the calcium. before the calcium it wasnt manageable at all. please do your self a favor and try calcium. it takes like 2-3 days to work. eat it with every meal. calcium doesnt work for me when i go into a 'episode' or 'flare up' (i think thats a crohn's term, but w/e i've been diagnosed with IBS and i think u know what i mean). when that happens i take 3-6 imodiums but only after i get everything out of me, after like 4-5 BMS for that day. good luck. i hope it changes ur life like it did me.



mellosphere said:


> For many people, calcium can work for a short time or an extended time. For me, it does nothing. I take 4-6 imodium every day and still have diarrhea. It really all depends on the severity of your IBS because we are all so different.


please try it again. it really cant hurt you. you dont even have to stop taking the imodium if it makes u feel comfortable. just be careful, you might *dare i say* get constipated! maybe get the calcium without the magnesium? i wish u the best of luck. no one should have to deal with this issue like we all have to.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks symb i will try it again


----------



## Twin Mom (Jun 16, 2014)

I usually have a similar pattern - I have one BM almost immediately after waking up (even if it is 5:30am) and it is usually pretty solid. After that I have several more throughout the morning and they are usually progressively softer, not always D but definitely not normal. I take a half an Imodium each night before bed and it usually helps things as far as consistancy but not frequency, and it doesn't help with gas, bloating and pain.

I've been seeing a GI doc and now a doctor of functional medicine for years and so far no solution. Have had a battery of tests, all normal so far, and have tried just about every possible treatment. Next up is the IBS-Check test, another food sensitivity test, several stool tests...


----------



## repgreek (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you for the help. I guess I will try the Calcium and see if it helps.

Generally I just have random pains, cramps and gas. Is there any remedy to this? I've tried peppermint tablets, peppermint tea, other teas, acacia fiber, etc and nothing seems to really alleviate pain and pressure.


----------



## jjglad (May 6, 2016)

What is the size or mg of the calcium you are taking? Certain brand better then others?


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 30, 2011)

im totally hijacked this thread sorry OP









Also nothing that i saw should be considered official medical advice as im not a doctor. but i know EXACTLY what you guys/girls are going through.



Twin Mom said:


> I usually have a similar pattern - I have one BM almost immediately after waking up (even if it is 5:30am) and it is usually pretty solid. After that I have several more throughout the morning and they are usually progressively softer, not always D but definitely not normal. I take a half an Imodium each night before bed and it usually helps things as far as consistancy but not frequency, and it doesn't help with gas, bloating and pain.
> 
> I've been seeing a GI doc and now a doctor of functional medicine for years and so far no solution. Have had a battery of tests, all normal so far, and have tried just about every possible treatment. Next up is the IBS-Check test, another food sensitivity test, several stool tests...


Try a calcium regiment please







it really cant hurt you. As long as there are no odd interactions with other meds that your taking (which would be rare). From what i remember Calcium is basically chalk. the chalk quite literally soaks up the extra fluids in your intense. Please try it. I hope it does for you what it did for me.



jjglad said:


> What is the size or mg of the calcium you are taking? Certain brand better then others?


I currently have two bottles (they are often buy one get one free) wallgreens 200 tables calcium 600 and the other bottle is calcium 500 mg +d3 400 IU. it doesnt really matter what type of calcium you get. Linda recommends the purple bottle

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-calcium-600mg-%2bd3-plus-minerals-chewable-tablets-assorted/ID=prod6254742-product

linda recommends this one ^^^

---

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-calcium-bone-health-600mg-easy-to-swallow-tablets/ID=prod6253497-product

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-calcium-bone-health-600mg-easy-to-swallow-tablets/ID=prod6253497-product

i take these, they are stronger and basically just pure calcium. Linda recommends the former due to people experiencing constipation w/o the magnesium and i think she enjoys taking the extra minerals.

it really doesnt matter what brand. just look on the back and it should say Calcium Carbonate as one of its main ingredients



repgreek said:


> Thank you for the help. I guess I will try the Calcium and see if it helps.
> 
> Generally I just have random pains, cramps and gas. Is there any remedy to this? I've tried peppermint tablets, peppermint tea, other teas, acacia fiber, etc and nothing seems to really alleviate pain and pressure.


So sorry for hijacking your thread, if your symptoms induce a lot of D very often please get on a calcium regiment ASAP. I also had unbearable pains, gas, cramps w/o calcium but it was associated with constant D. it takes a few days to really work. i said 2-3 before, but its more like a little under a week from what i remember. but if your symptoms are mostly gas and cramps and random pains im not totally sure  if i were you, i'd try it. but remember it can constipate some people.

------


----------



## IBetsyS (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Repgreek,

I know this is aggravating...I've gone through this, too...it just seems to take 'spells'... Have you tried not eating anything with wheat? Not just gluten free, but anything with wheat... when I stop eating it for awhile, it helps me. I wish you good luck!!


----------

